# .22 blanks vs. Hilti powder carts ?



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

This may be a weird question, but I'd really like to know;
The old Hilti (and Remington, Bostich, Ramset, etc.) .22 "powerloads" for nail guns specifically state "NOT FOR USE IN FIREARMS".
Is this a simple legal disclaimer or are the loads more powerful? or...?
Main reason I ask is that I have a bunch (read...found when cleaning out the old garage), and finding blanks for scaring off the crows, etc. around here is tough and pricey. If they could be used as blanks, it would make me a happy fellow.
The scale is from 1 to 12, and the majority of the ones I re-found are in the 2 to 6 range.
Any and all input is appreciated.

Matt

last minute add on...I prefer blanks so there is not an errant hunk of lead flying around when not aiming at a specific target.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Years ago I used them as blanks in a single shot 22 rifle . Don't remember the brand, but most likely Ramset. No problems as there isn't any back pressure.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Explorer, sort of what I thought I remembered as a kid...a bit louder than a typical blank, but a blank none the less.


Matt


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

A lot louder!


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-Yeah, no recoil since there isn't a bullet to create back pressure. If you use a semi-auto don't expect it to cycle the action. But you can still eject the spent casing by hand.

L8R,
Matt


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

We use them all the time in blank pistols and dummy launchers for dog training. Zero ill effects so far.

Chuck


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

there was also a rifle on the market at one time that used blanks to propel pellets at crazy high velocities


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Chuck R. said:


> We use them all the time in blank pistols and dummy launchers for dog training. Zero ill effects so far.
> 
> Chuck


Ive used them in a pinch for competition with bird dogs, though I prefer 209primers.

Jim


----------

